# New Tank



## billtcat (Dec 30, 2014)

I had posted that I was considering Haps but after discussing and looking at different photos we have decided on Peacocks so I have some questions

What are some we should look for that are colorful? I would like to avoid WWF in the tank
What ratio of males to females do I need?
Can I have Haps in the tank with Peacocks?

Tank is 110gal will have a sand substrate with lots of rock for hiding spots and some fake plants.

Thank You

Bill


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

If you're wanting both male and female you would only be able to keep one peacock species per tank. You could do a peacock group and a few hap groups that have females that don't look similar.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

Have you considered an all-male tank? This would give you more color and no worries of interbreeding.


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

If you dont have the filtration to handle overstocking, you need to set a determined amount of fish you can house and if WW3 is a concern start choosing fish that dont have much temperament..............Maylandi Sulferhead, Marleri Island, Red Shoulder, Usisya, Blue & Gold, Bi-Color etc these all have fantastic colorations but tend to be bossed around a bit more then others along with a long list of others that will give you plenty to look at.


----------



## billtcat (Dec 30, 2014)

I have a Marineland -C-360 Canister filter and will add another if needed,

I was considering an all male tank but from what I have read it can be a major territorial hassle?

So I can mix Peacocks and Haps?

Comments?


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

When you think you have enough filtration.............Add another to the system, as far as keeping Haps and Peackocks............NO PROBLEM. But I would choose your haps wisely. Having a all male tank isnt that difficult, Been doing this for 25 yrs now. Have I had issue's along the way sure I have, everyone does there is always that 1 guy who decides he is going to be the cock of the walk and is relentless I had a Walteri just grenade my tank on a 2 day terror that got him the toilet bowl shuffle. But at the end of the day if peaceful is what your after choose wisely or but guppies.

P.S. dont believe everything you read, or the opinion's of most so called experts, generally the whole story is told and all you get is the situation and not the full story of what happened. There will be trials and tribulations as a beginner, but at the end of the day truth be told it isnt hard to figure out that there are mild mannered, Semi Aggressive, Aggressive and dominate and every now and again hyper dominant Peacocks and Haps............And of coarse the dominant and hyper dominant are generally the best looking.

Stick with the the more peaceful peacocks enjoy them for what they are, find the right blend of fish to tank to filtration and enjoy. I cant recommend enough filtration though more is better, and more fish is better. So filter up and over stock with fish and all will be fine..............it truly is that easy. Accept for maint, this will be the hard part if not done right, everyone has there opinion of this situation, but at the end of the day I wont be married to a tank (Not going to happen) I clean my 150 2 times a year thats it, water changes on a small percentage 2 times a week which takes me all of 15 min and thats it.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the 110?


----------



## billtcat (Dec 30, 2014)

48X31X18


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

Well not ideal for Peackocks and haps I wouldnt shy away from them either, a 6ft tank is always recommended which I agree with to certain degree, but it is what it is and you can get away with it..............I know this for a fact I did very well with a 90 for many years.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For all-male in a 48" tank I like 12 individuals that mature <= 6". For mixed genders I like 4 species stocked 1m:4f or more females if the species you choose is aggressive.


----------



## billtcat (Dec 30, 2014)

Could you make suggestions for an all male tank?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I've had success with a combo like this:
Aulonocara Rubescens
Aulonocara stuartgranti Cobue (Regal)
Aulonocara stuartgranti Maleri
Aulonocara stuartgranti Ngara
Aulonocara stuartgranti Usisya
Aulonocara turkis
Copadichromis trewavasae
Otopharynx tetrastigma
Placidochromis electra Likoma 'Deep Water'
Protomelas marginatus 'Turquoise'
Sciaenochromis fryeri Electric Blue
Labidochromis caeruleus


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

Well I would change the above up quite a bit if I was stuck with only 12, but I certainly would go 15 maybe even 20 if I built the filtration.

1) Marleri Marleri island
2) Lemon Jake
3) Ngara
4) Mbenji
5) Z Rock Lithobates
6) Lwanda
7) German Red
8) Maylandi Sulferhead
9) Neon Blue
10) Fireline Mloto
11) Black fin Lethrinops
12) Iceberg Fryeri


----------

